

Can I use css-hypens - e12e
http://caniuse.com/css-hyphens

======
e12e
I just noticed this on the recent story on
[https://www.masteringemacs.org/](https://www.masteringemacs.org/) \-- there
were proper word-wraps and hyphenation on resize in Firefox (eg: wrapping
"terminal emulator" to "terminal emu- lator" \-- avoiding a "ragged right").

Sadly it appears chrome is a hold-out here.

